# How to get Dwarf Baby Tears to stay on the ground?



## killacross (Oct 15, 2009)

depends on if you have fish that like to sift through gravel...but I have found success by planting it like glosso

you know...bury it...then brush off just enough substrate so that you can see a few leaves. the plant will grow out of the substrate to get the light and the substrate will hold it in place for a week or so until the roots take hold then the roots work for that month or so to give it a firm hold. also, just in case youre doing it...dont vacuum your gravel anymore, its now your plants job to clean the (cant think of the right word) muk


----------



## Eden Marel (Jan 28, 2010)

Alright, thanks!


----------



## aereolis (Mar 14, 2009)

That is good advise! I've been trying to grow it emersed for a few weeks, then transplant to the tank.. but i've got 2 plecos... and they are verrrrryyyy slowly melting in my emersed set up.


----------



## mumushummus (Sep 16, 2009)

try super glue!


----------



## DavidZ (Nov 17, 2009)

We are talking about regular super grue, I was wondering if anyone used grazy glue


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 4, 2008)

mumushummus said:


> try super glue!


Do you intend to use super glue to glue each HC piece to the substrate? Seems like more work...:icon_conf



DavidZ said:


> We are talking about regular super grue, I was wondering if anyone used grazy glue


 Crazy glue is the same as Super glue, is it not? They are all cyanoacrylate glues.

As for its safety, it is commonly used in salt water setups (I believe they use it to glue frags), and it can also be used in freshwater setups (think gluing Anubias and/or Java Fern and/or Java Moss to driftwood).


----------



## houseofcards (Mar 21, 2009)

I've always planted HC stem by stem. Holds much better in fact you don't even need the roots. Just plant it like any other stem plant. Push it in and pull up a bit to let the substrate fall around the stem. Takes a little while, but less frustrating and grows in better.


----------



## Eden Marel (Jan 28, 2010)

killacross said:


> depends on if you have fish that like to sift through gravel...but I have found success by planting it like glosso
> 
> you know...bury it...then brush off just enough substrate so that you can see a few leaves. the plant will grow out of the substrate to get the light and the substrate will hold it in place for a week or so until the roots take hold then the roots work for that month or so to give it a firm hold. also, just in case youre doing it...dont vacuum your gravel anymore, its now your plants job to clean the (cant think of the right word) muk


I don't really want to use super glue, so I used this method! Thank everyone!


----------

